

Ask HN: Does 'Evidence Based Scheduling' work in practice? - MarkMc

I&#x27;ve just re-read an old article by Joel Spolsky about using a monte-carlo simulation to create accurate software release schedules [1].<p>Does anyone have any experience using this approach?  If so, would you recommend it?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joelonsoftware.com&#x2F;items&#x2F;2007&#x2F;10&#x2F;26.html
======
cromulent
Clickable link:

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/26.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/26.html)

